# Going to London



## orcoholic (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm going to London mid-May and will be seeing Paul Philips at Ratcliffe.

Are there any other orchid nurseries in the area?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2012)

IDK, check on the Orchid Mall.


----------

